# Capturing calmness



## SevLev (Mar 1, 2021)

Hello

Of those of you who have chosen to crate train your pups, how did your transitioning to out of the crate go?
Currently my 17wk old girl loves her crate, sleeps immediately in it, plays in it and the minute we say go to bed she jumps in it and starts snoring within 15mins, for about an hour or so and then she’s back out again playing. 
I don’t have a problem with this, but she is unable to relax outside the crate. We’ve started practicing capturing calmness a lot and it’s going very well but when she becomes sleepy she goes straight into the crate and expects the door to be shut too.
Do crate trained pups eventually start dozing off outside the crate in their beds, couch or mats as they get older? Thank you.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

17 weeks is very young, so i would not expect more than one direction now, which is being calm in the crate. if she likes chewing on things like an antler, eventually she will learn that chewing can happen outside of the crate too and that helps on calming. and then eventually doze off too. right now i would just encourage the crate resting so that her crate training becomes really solid.


----------



## SevLev (Mar 1, 2021)

Thank you Gabica


----------



## Frida010 (Apr 24, 2020)

Our pup is now 11 months old and is just starting to relax outside her crate. I’d give it a few more months 😅


----------



## Crescent (Feb 10, 2021)

OMG, your puppy is so adorable and I love the blue sweater on him!!


----------



## SevLev (Mar 1, 2021)

Thank you, your V is gorgeous too 
That picture was taken on the day she had her second vaccination at 10weeks. I was very excited at the prospect of finally being able to take her out and about.
She’s growing quickly, she already looks quite different.

__
http://instagr.am/p/CNC1Z1LHx16/


----------

